# free alternative to videoredo



## magdt (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm using videoredo as part of my burn tivo files to dvd method. Basically I'm doing 

vidoeredo->dvdstyler->clonedvd2

It seems to work well but I was hoping to not have to drop the 50 on videoredo. I really like the program and I'm looking for something that can edit out commercials.

I've tried

direct show dump->dvdstyler->clonedvd2

which works very well but I still have commercials. I'd love to be able to have something that could edit out parts of the video. Is there any free software out there that others are using?

Any thoughts would be great. thanks!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not really. The problem with MPEG2 video is that in order to get frame accurate editing you have to be able to reencode the few frames around the edit point. And in order to do that you have to have an MPEG2 encoder license, which is not cheap. (I think it's like $25-$30 per user) On top of that a good MPEG2 editor needs to be able to handle AC3 audio. In order to that you also need a license for AC3, which is also not cheap. ($10-$20 per user) That's why VideoReDo costs $50.

There are some freware "key frame" editors out there, but TiVo generated MPEG files are a little tricky to handle so I doubt you could find one that would work reliably. Heck before buying VideoReDo I payed $50 for TMPGEnc Editor only to find out it couldn't even handle TiVo files right. (I think they've since patched it to work but VideoReDo is still way better)

Dan


----------



## Bob TeaTow (Mar 12, 2002)

After using DSD you are left with what seems a fairly standard MPEG2 file.

Try any and all DVD/movie/video authoring/editing tools you might have acquired for free or cheap.

Many on this board have found the Nero Vision Express is good enough. To do some cutting/pasting/splitting.

If you are determined to precisely snip out all commercials, concensus does seem to be the VideoRedo is the best choice.


----------



## TivoJunkie43 (Mar 9, 2006)

magdt said:


> I'm using videoredo as part of my burn tivo files to dvd method. Basically I'm doing
> 
> vidoeredo->dvdstyler->clonedvd2
> 
> ...


You could save yourself $40, by going to ebay and buying Nero6 ($10 free shipping), which contains Nerovision3. It's only cheep because Nero7 has been out for a while now.

If all you want to do is remove commercials with a program that already supports tivo files, then you should pay the 50 bucks for VRD. There's nothing better for simply cutting, and outputting to mpeg.

If you could use more features, and you're system already has plenty of resources... I would try to get my hands on some Nero6.


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

Agreed about VRD. And as far as converting then burning to DVD, it's only a 2-step process. VRD-->NVE.


----------



## EwanG (Oct 14, 2002)

AutoPilot by TVHarmony is the only freeware solution I've found that does the job, and since their betas are time limited, I wouldn't expect it to be free forever.

That said, if you don't mind it not cutting the first few frames, it gets the rest of the ads quite well and with decent sound sync.

http://www.tvharmony.com/main/products.php

Just a user of the product.


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

There's a good, fast free editor called mpeg2cut2.

I'm a fan of both Video ReDo and TMPG, and mpeg2cut2 isn't quite there yet, but is really easy to use, and has a developer who seems very dedicated.

Scott A.


----------

